# ABB - Aussie Broadband



## System (22 September 2020)

Aussie Broadband is an Australian owned and operated telecommunications company that was formed in 2008 following the strategic merger of Wideband Networks Pty Ltd based in the Latrobe Valley, Victoria and Westvic Broadband Pty Ltd based in Warrnambool, Victoria.

Aussie Broadband provides nbn™ (NBN) subscription plans and bundles to residential homes, small businesses, not-for-profits, corporate/enterprise and managed service providers. The Company services all states and territories in Australia.

As a licensed carrier, the Company provides these services through:

a wholesale agreement with NBN Co;
a mix of leased Backhaul infrastructure from third parties; and
its own network equipment.
It is anticipated that ABB will list on the ASX during October 2020.



			https://www.aussiebroadband.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2020)

This newcomer is another internet service provider and is seeking to raise $40 million for its initial public offering at $1 a share. It has  raised $30 million in an underwritten deal with Shaw and Partners at $1 a share, and will raise up to another $10 million via a customer offer, to see it list with a $180.5 million to $190.5 million market capitalisation

Valuation put Aussie Broadband at 12.3-times forecast earnings, on an enterprise value to 2021 forecast proforma EBITDA basis, or 9.9-times operating cash flow, on a market capitalisation to proforma operating cash flow basis.

It claims it will be the country's fifth largest NBN services provider with more than 250,000 customers as at 30 June. The company reckons it will have almost doubled revenue each year for four years by the time the end of the 2021 financial year rolls around. NBN connections were 176.481 at June 30, up from 41,184 two years earlier.

Aussie Broadband reckons it should be able to keep growing quickly. Its NBN market share was 1.4 per cent in 2018, 2.2 per cent last year and 3.5 per cent at the end of June.

The company also has plans to launch a full mobile offering in the coming 12 months.

(_so ... an acquirer, or tasty morsel?)_


----------



## galumay (22 September 2020)

I love Aussie Broadband as a provider, I have put over 200 clients onto their NBN service, they have fantastic support, locally based, well trained and they have been very proactive at minimising congestion and running lower contention ratios than probably any other ISP. 

BUT....is it an investible business? I cant form an opinion because I haven't seen the prospectus yet, but its very unlikely given that its a sector that has been a long term devourer of investor's capital, margins are tiny, there is very low to non existent switching costs and ISPs are price takers. 

What I am concerned about is the pushing of the IPO to customers directly by Aussie Broadband in an email to all customers, this will see a lot of 'mums & dads' with no knowledge of investing, putting their savings into the business just because they are a good ISP.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2020)

galumay said:


> What I am concerned about is the pushing of the IPO to customers directly by Aussie Broadband in an email to all customers, this will see a lot of 'mums & dads' with no knowledge of investing, putting their savings into the business just because they are a good ISP.



so far, they will be thinking it is all too easy

IPO at $1.00, today at 11am... sparkling debut.   3 minute chart


----------



## over9k (16 October 2020)

So did anybody pre-buy? Looks like it was virtually a lottery.


----------



## galumay (16 October 2020)

I didn't take up the offer, I dont invest in IPOs as a hard rule, the way the IPO was setup was bizarre - as you say, virtually a lottery. Lots of ramming to existing customers which was totally irresponsible IMO, very disappointing for a business that I had admired for its customer focus and ethical integrity.


----------



## over9k (16 October 2020)

There's a big thread over on whirlpool if you're interested, even the ceo posts in it:



			https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/thread/9qqjwxl9?p=-1#bottom


----------



## galumay (16 October 2020)

Thanks, but I am not that interested!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 October 2020)

Aussie Broadband's core service is NBN retail, a notoriously low margin business that many second-tier telcos have given up on. Telstra, by far the biggest NBN retailer, has repeatedly complained that the high wholesale price means it struggles to make any money at all out of reselling NBN. 

MD Phillip Britt said Aussie Broadband overcame this problem by charging at the higher end of the scale, and by efficiencies through its automation systems. Aussie Broadband sells NBN's most popular 50-megabit-per-second plan for $79 a month. TPG, by comparison, charges $69.99.


> "We see ourselves as a software company that makes really great automation systems, and that happens to sell broadband," he said, adding that automation allowed it to reduce its own costs and provide competitive customer service.



Mr Britt said he believed Aussie Broadband's selling point was a smooth customer experience, which includes a lag time between signing up and being connected of just a few minutes, where no on-site work is required.
- _bears out what you said, @galumay _



> Mr Britt said the capital raised would ... include laying its own fibre backhaul to 76 of the NBN's 121 points of interconnect, meaning it will not have to lease access to Telstra's backhaul fibre. It estimates the cost of that build, which began in May, at $67 million. Along with the savings on leasing costs, that investment will also allow Aussie Broadband to serve business customers with its own fibre, rather than using the NBN's or another telco's fibre, providing a better margin. Businesses make up around 15 per cent of the company's customer base. “Our own fibre in the ground goes to the heart of our approach to the business. It means that we can control quality and improve our customer experience even more, and it means we can start to drive down our backhaul costs,” Mr Britt said.


----------



## kenny (17 October 2020)

What's their differentiation from other NBN resellers especially the listed ones like Superloop that would justify the pop on IPO? Customer service is important but not always scalable. Their plan to build backhaul smells worryingly capital intensive.

On the plus side, Phil Britt seems genuinely passionate about being better than his competition and ABB is slowly taking market share (~1%/year) from the likes of Telstra.


----------



## galumay (17 October 2020)

I think the pop on IPO is just another symptom of the exuberant bubble market currently. As you suggest its a congested sector with no ability to be a price maker and small margins. Adding backhaul will reduce recurring costs but come at the cost of large amounts of capital, so without seeing all the financials its hard to know whether that makes the business better or worse. 

Not a sector I have any interest in investing my hard earned capital in. As someone who operates a sub-contracting business in the sector I know the sector intimately and that also informs my opinion.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 March 2021)

*Ally Selby (LiveWire Markets)*_: . Next up we have Aussie Broadband, which provides NBN services to residential homes and  businesses. Is it a buy, hold or sell?_

*Nick Guidera: (Eley Griffiths Group):* 


> _It's a buy for us. This is one of those emerging telcos that have come   onto the market in the back half of last calendar year. They are taking a  significant amount of share from the majors._




*Ally Selby (LiveWire)*: It is still quite small though, isn't it like 3.5 per cent?

*Nick Guidera: (Eley Griffiths Group):* 


> _Yeah, 3.5 per cent. but I think they're taking north of 10 per cent of  all subscribers to NBN and they're largely doing that on the back of  really strong customer service and a really strong internet service   experience as well. And I think customers are demanding that   significantly. These guys are also spending a lot on their network, which will ultimately drive the operating leverage in their business and  we like what management are about._




*Ally Selby:* James, over to you. Its share price is up around 50 per cent since it listed in October; is it a buy, hold or sell?

*James Dougherty: (Lennox Capital Partners) :*


> _It's a buy for us as well, largely because of the points that Nick made. We really like the management team, importantly the management team did not sell a share in the IPO, they have dripped a little bit out since,  but they are still large shareholders in the business. If you take that number that Nick quoted you ... around 10 per cent of NBN churn  ... if they  do nothing else but just maintain that share and let the natural  operating leverage that exists in this business playout, this business  will be making in excess of $50 million EBITDA in the next couple of  years._




_Disclaimer: The information contained in this presentation is general in nature and should not be relied upon. Before making any investment of financial planning decisions, you should consult a licensed professional who can advise you whether the decision is appropriate for you. Contributors to this show may have commercial or financial interests in the companies mentioned._


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

It looks like hedge funds own 8.0% of Aussie Broadband shares.   That's interesting, because hedge funds can be quite active and activist. Many look for medium term catalysts that will drive the share price higher.   Intertubes Pty Ltd is currently the largest shareholder, with 9.4% of shares outstanding.  Phillip Britt is the second largest shareholder owning 9.4% of common stock, and Regal Funds Management Pty Limited holds about 8.0% of the company stock.     Phillip Britt, who is the second-largest shareholder, also happens to hold the title of Chief Executive Officer.

 On further inspection, we found that more than half the company's shares are owned by the top 7 shareholders, suggesting that the interests of the larger shareholders are balanced out to an extent by the smaller ones.
Rewards​Trading at 5% below our estimate of its fair value
Earnings are forecast to grow 54.05% per year
Risk Analysis​Significant insider selling over the past 3 months


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2021)

A bit of puff has gone out of ABB growth, it appears _ (a bit lower than when those pundits rang the bell in March, it would seem)_

Highlights:

Upgraded full year EBITDA forecast to be between $17 million and $20 million excluding IPO costs. 
 Implementation and transfer of white label product progressing as planned. 
 Fibre rollout continuing to advance in multiple states, with 28 to 31 NBN Points of Interconnect (POI) and data centre sites to be completed by 30 June 2021. 
 Downgraded residential connection forecast, impacted by NBN’s significant issues with its appointment system, and its announcement of a further delay to the restart of HFC connections.


----------



## galumay (28 May 2021)

Interesting reading the notice this morning talking about impact of NBN appointment system issues. The issue is that NBN has cut rates for contractors by 40% and allowed them to opt out of jobs! 

So techs have a look, realise its a complex job, no money in it, so reject job!

Worth thinking about the implications not just for ISP's but the head contractors, DOW, SSM etc, the reason the subbie rates have been slashed is because these companies won the new Unify contracts on much worse terms than previously, margins will be much lower.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2021)

4Q FY21 trading update  

*Highlights*: 

4Q FY21 Revenue grew 8% quarter on quarter  
FY21 EBITDA excluding IPO costs is expected to be at the upper end of guidance ($17 million - $20 million)
4Q overall broadband connections increased 7.4% and business broadband connections increased 12% on the previous quarter 
4Q mobile services increased 20% from the previous quarter, from 18,684 to 22,454 connections 
 Signed first white label customer 
Launched services on new Optus mobile virtual network operator (MVNO) agreement.


*Outlook *
_The company achieved a record broadband sales month in July 21 off the back of updated marketing campaigns, new promotional offers and a small number of white label sales late in the month. CVC overage during July increased due to lockdowns in New South Wales, Victoria and South Australia.  It is expected that New South Wales will remain in lockdown throughout August and as a result the company will continue to see increased CVC overage in this market.  Customer utilisation in some areas peaked 24.5% higher in July than the month prior when they were not in lockdown.   On 29 July 2021 NBN announced a CVC rebate to partly offset increased overage charges incurred during the July lockdowns.  As a result of the rebate, we expect July’s CVC overage expense to be over budget, but not materially.  _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2021)

Aussie Broadband has beat its prospectus forecasts for both revenue  and earnings during the 2021 financial year, with services growing  sharply through the year.

Company revenue rose 84 per cent  to $350.3 million, 3.6 per cent ahead of forecasts, while EBITDA climbed  433 per cent to $19.1 million, 55 per cent ahead of forecasts.

Total broadband services grew by 53 per cent to 400,848 during the year. 



> _The  pandemic has highlighted the importance of reliable internet in our  daily lives_, said Aussie Broadband managing director Phillip Britt.





> _Despite  the challenges, our team has continued to deliver great network   performance and great customer service to our customers, which are   critical factors underpinning our growth. _





> _We are in business to  change the telco game, and our staff are doing that each and every day  with our high quality network, clever technology and a focus on being  good to our customers_.




Due to the dynamic and changing nature of  the retail telecommunications market, ongoing lockdowns and the impact  on CVC expense, the company said it would not provide guidance for FY22.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

In the 4 days since the FY21 Results,  ABB has put on 50c, from $3.75 to an ATH of $4.28

There was a bit of a dip straight out from the Ann., but the last 3 days has been onward and upward with barely a retrace.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> In the 4 days since the FY21 Results,  ABB has put on 50c, from $3.75 to an ATH of $4.28




On  Monday ABB announced a 10 year deal (with two extension options)  with Victorian Rail Track, to swap access to their respective fibre   networks. The swap significantly increased the reach of the Aussie Broadband network in Victoria.

The  company is also in the process of deploying a 1200 kilometre dark fibre  network connecting into 78 of the National Broadband Network's _points  of interconnect_. This is expected to be completed in the 2022 financial  year. This network is expected to generate $15 million of earnings  before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation improvement from  the 2023 financial year. 

AND, now the Trading Halt and CAPITAL RAISE :                                              


> _Less than a year after listing, Aussie Broadband is  raising $120 million to accelerate product development and support new  opportunities.
> The raising will take the form of a $110 million placement to institutional investors and a $10 million *share purchase plan*. Priced at $4.00 per share, it comes at a 13.6 per cent discount to its last closing price.._.. .




.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2021)

ASX Limited refers to the following:
*A. *_ABB’s request for a trading halt released on the ASX market announcements platform together with ASX’s market announcement regarding the trading halt at _*8:24am AEST on 7 September*_ 2021. The trading halt was requested ‘until an announcement is made in relation to the outcome of a potential capital raising...’ _
*B. *_The article titled ‘Aussie Broadband taps Shaw and Partners for $120m raising’ published by the Australian Financial Review at_* 8:51am AEST on 7 September 2021 *_which contained specific details of the capital raising, including the quantum, pricing, form and manager of the capital raising_*. *
_C. ABB’s announcement titled ‘Aussie Broadband completes $114m institutional placement to accelerate growth strategy’ released on MAP on *8 September 2021* in which ABB disclosed a placement to institutional, sophisticated and professional investors and a share purchase plan to raise up to $10m_*.*



1. Please explain how the information in the Announcement appeared in the Article.


> _ABB has no knowledge about how the information contained in the Article was obtained by the Australian Financial Review. ABB confirms that it did not provide the information in the Article to the Australian Financial Review, nor did it authorise the information for release to the Australian Financial Review, whether on an embargoed basis or otherwise.  ABB confirms that neither it nor its officers were consulted or had contact with the journalist in relation to the preparation of the Article._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2021)

*ABB has raised $20 million through a heavily oversubscribed Share Purchase Plan (SPP).*


As announced to ASX on 8 September 2021, the company offered each eligible shareholder the opportunity to participate in the SPP offer to raise $10 million.

The details of the SPP were distributed to eligible shareholders on 15 September 2021 and closed on 01 October 2021. As set out in the SPP Booklet, the company reserved the right to accept oversubscriptions and as a consequence of the high demand it has been decided to accept a total of approximately $20 million.

Even at this higher level a significant scale back is required. In implementing the scale back the company has applied the general principle that scale back will be undertaken on a pro rata basis, subject to a minimum allocation of $500 worth of shares (for eligible applications) and having regard to participant’s applications under the SPP.

Shareholders that applied for an ineligible parcel of shares were rounded down to the nearest eligible parcel, as outlined in the original offer, and the pro rata was applied to the eligible parcel of shares.

...._if applied for $30k, received only $5,400_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 October 2021)

and more acquisitions in the works


> _Aussie Broadband Limited (ASX:ABB) notes the recent article in The Australian newspaper and confirms that it has commenced a period of exclusive discussions with Over the Wire Holdings Limited (ASX:OTW) regarding a possible combination of the two entities.   The discussions are preliminary and incomplete, and no agreement has been reached in relation to any transaction. There is no guarantee that any agreement will be reached or that a transaction will eventuate._



_.... market has pushed ABB higher; OTW in a trading halt_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2022)

> Livewire readers love small caps. That said, your most-tipped smalls for 2021 took quite the tumble. These reader favourites fell 14% in a year when the benchmark, the S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries, lifted 12.75%...





> _... we surveyed thousands of Livewire readers in December to see how you are thinking about markets in 2022. So in this episode, we'll be taking a look at one of the interesting findings from that survey. Of course, it wouldn't be Buy Hold Sell without us asking our pros to analyse some of your favourite stocks. In this case, it's your top-tipped small caps 2022.... _




*Ally Selby ( Livewire Markets ) :  *Let's move on to Aussie Broadband now. It listed in October 2020 and it's performed exceptionally well since then. Josh, staying on you, is it a buy, hold or sell?

*Josh Clark ( QVG Capital ) (BUY) :  *I think Aussie Broadband is a buy. It's an internet service provider, as most people would know. It's an incredibly competitive industry - I think there's something like 100 providers. But despite that, they've been able to differentiate themselves, essentially through operational excellence and catch some of their competitors napping, which has been really impressive and speaks to the motivation and quality of the team.

There's a lot of earnings coming through in the next two years that justifies the current valuation. And then I think you've also got a longer-term journey where they're transitioning it to higher quality business, bringing higher value business and SME customers into the mix that are also a lower churn. And also owning some physical infrastructure at high rates of return on that capital.

*Ally Selby: *Late last year it acquired Over the Wire for $390 million. How's that set to transform this telecom player? John, over to you, is it a buy, hold or sell?

*John Deniz ( Paragon Funds Mgmt. ) (HOLD): *It's a hold for us, Ally. The recent Over the Wire acquisition was sizeable. And so we'd like to see the two businesses successfully integrated. We basically want to see the synergies realised and, keeping it simple, we want to see one plus one equals three. So until then, it's a hold for us*.*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2022)

*Over The Wire acquisition*
_On 2 December 2021, ABB announced that it had entered a Scheme Implementation Deed with Over the Wire Holdings Limited (ASX: OTW) under which it is proposed that ABB will acquire 100% of the share capital in OTW. The scheme booklet has been lodged with and approved by ASIC, authorised by the Federal Court and has been despatched to OTW shareholders. The Scheme meeting is scheduled to be held on 24 February 2022 and the Scheme is expected to be implemented following Federal Court approval in March 2022._

*Quarterly highlights*:

 2Q overall broadband connections increased 11% and business broadband connections increased 13% on the previous quarter.    
 2Q mobile services increased 9% from the previous quarter, 29,560 to 32,207 services.    
 2Q FY22 revenue grew 11% quarter on quarter (QoQ)    
 Wholesale and white label services increased by 188% including 8,725 white label migrations.    
 QoQ NBN CVC charges decreased by 45% over the previous quarter due to easing of lockdowns, and careful CVC management.    
 
*Half year result & full year guidance:*

 Based on preliminary, unaudited management accounts the company expects half year EBITDA to be approximately $9.1m excluding transaction costs associated with the Over the Wire (ASX:OTW) acquisition.    
 Full year EBITDA guidance of $27m to $30m (excluding transaction costs and contribution from OTW).


----------



## Ann (1 February 2022)

​@Dona Ferentes, just for your interest my daughter currently lives in a fairly remote and mountainous area in Victoria. She was having problems getting broadband connected. She sent a complaint form to ABB and they responded immediately saying they would respond within two working days and provided her with the contact name, email and mobile number of the person who was going to be responding to her query. She was thoroughly impressed with their service and response. If this is how they look after their customers I can see people being very happy with them.


----------



## Ann (7 March 2022)

Just dropping a chart off for ABB from my trading journal  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/kiss-with-ann.36706/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2022)

Home internet business Aussie Broadband has forecast between 580,000 and 590,000 active broadband connections by June 30, 2022.  It said it expected to make net customer additions between 85,000 and 95,000 over the six months .

Adjusted EBITDA is forecast to finish between $27 million and $30 million over H2 FY 2022.

_.......... holding around $5.35_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

Aussie Broadband expects total active broadband connections at 30 June 2022 to be in the range of 580,000 to 585,000, and full-year EBITDA (before transaction costs and excluding any contribution from Over the Wire) to be in the range of $27 million to $28 million.

Overall broadband services increased by 11 per cent in the third quarter,
Business broadband services rising 10 per cent on the previous quarter.
Wholesale and white label services increased by 91 per cent, from 27,286 to 52,125 services, which included remaining white label migrations.
Mobile services increased 9 per cent on the previous quarter, from 32,207 to 34,985 services.


----------



## bk1 (2 May 2022)

And currently being belted by the market to the tune of 20%.

"_Call centre wait times increased during late February and March due to increased call volume as a result of white label migration work, some network outages generating large call volume and challenges in recruiting additional call centre staff. This has resulted in increased churn late in the quarter_."


----------



## peter2 (2 May 2022)

The announced downgrades in guidance were minor. Can't believe it was this that has panicked the sellers to dump *ABB* -25%.
There's got to be a more serious issue to be revealed.

Edit: I stopped buying falling knives.


----------



## divs4ever (2 May 2022)

i would be GUESSING new regulatory changes  ( OR TLS actually buying the NBN  )

 i squeaked out a small profit ( not counting divs ) when exiting TLS  ,  i hold TPG ( 'free-carried' )   and hold  TUA and SPK and exited CNU after a very nice run

 maybe i am biased but telcos operating outside Australia   are doing better for me ( after David Teoh  left the TPM/TPG board )

maybe ABB and SWP  can  gain  a lot of market share in the future  , but i am not rushing to tip in  the cash , for skin in the game ( i want to watch both of them longer )

 in my opinion the Federal Government  sees spectrum auctions as the treasure chest that keeps on giving


----------



## Miner (2 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> The announced downgrades in guidance were minor. Can't believe it was this that has panicked the sellers to dump *ABB* -25%.
> There's got to be a more serious issue to be revealed.
> 
> Edit: I stopped buying falling knives.



I was posting on ABB fall but stopped so reading your posting and falling knife warning. 
Thanks


----------



## Ann (3 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> There's got to be a more serious issue to be revealed.



I think you may be right Peter, my chart kept telling me this thing is going down, nothing happened for ages and I thought volume spikes were misleading me, clearly not, it just took time for them to activate. Glad I sold this on the power of the VS.

As I am still in the early process of learning about volume spikes, normally I would put a green arrow up on yesterday's volume spike but I am thinking a falling knife situation may negate the up value of a volume spike at the bottom level. It will be interesting to watch.

Edit. I always avoid a falling knife, if I lose a bit of upside from not buying, so be it, there is plenty more to choose from which is likely to make me money with less risk.


----------



## over9k (3 May 2022)

I'm actually really bullish on this company long term. Tempted to buy today. Hmm.


----------



## Miner (3 May 2022)

over9k said:


> I'm actually really bullish on this company long term. Tempted to buy today. Hmm.



Hmm. ABB rose 8.5% . Interesting but unable to comment on charting here.
Technically (business wise) ABB is a good stock in my opinion but i have listened to the falling knife incidences and most of the times, the recovery unlike this time, takes long time.
Generally today however the IT based stocks have gone up so far .
May be @peter2 , @Ann or someone who is researching and dealing with ABB directly may share their thoughts on the movement from yesterday to today.
DNH


----------



## over9k (3 May 2022)

There's a lot of stuff from their MD phil on whirlpool. All very encouraging.


----------



## Ann (3 May 2022)

Miner said:


> May be @peter2 , @Ann or someone who is researching and dealing with ABB directly may share their thoughts on the movement from yesterday to today.



If a share falls so rapidly there can often be a bit of a rebound up again on the following day but I feel it is always wise to wait a few days or even a number of days to see what may become of it. If it was just merely a row of stop loss levels triggered and nothing more, I would expect it to recover reasonably quickly, but if there is a bigger problem then it may languish for a while or even fall further, I agree with @peter2 , I think there is more to this. For those who like a gamble, I say go for it, I am just not a gambler. At 1pm today it is only up 3% after a 28% fall, not encouraging IMO.


----------



## Miner (3 May 2022)

Could this between the lines published today's market update  have triggered the falling knife ?


----------



## Miner (4 May 2022)

DIRECTORS BOUGHT AND SOLD - 
Walking tip toe on water - 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02518167-7GCI8A9TIRKLPSGATLEHACE2IF/pdf?access_token=0007v6ulbvuRGA3ioN2w3ATKhElj
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02518171-0NC8AF0UESOHTRO462O367MOMJ/pdf?access_token=0007v6ulbvuRGA3ioN2w3ATKhElj


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 August 2022)

Miner said:


> Could this between the lines published today's market update  have triggered the falling knife ?



and an Update today didn't assist, dropped 15% and took out any slight recovery.. .... basically from $6 to $3 in a couple of months.

Everything was up, up and away, beautiful numbers, growth hither and yon, and ....


> Based on unaudited financials, the Aussie Broadband group (including the contribution from Over the Wire since acquisition) expects to generate EBITDA at the top end of the existing guidance range of $38 million to $39 million.



But,all is not happy. The 3rd quarter woes are explained away, with the number crunchers still doubtful:
_“Total broadband services increased by 35,882 to 584,793 over the fourth quarter of FY22 up 7%.  Comparing the progress over the full 12 months of FY22, total broadband services were up 46%.   “We are pleased with this result given the third quarter challenges we faced, and have been very focused on addressing over the past three months.  Pleasingly, TV marketing has recommenced at customer acquisition costs more reflective of historic levels, and our call centres are returning to their previous strong customer service levels in terms of wait times_. “

And NBN pricing looms . Still.
_The Minister for Communications had instructed NBN to withdraw its proposed Special Access Undertaking (SAU) lodged with the ACCC, calling for a reset of the process and a rethink of NBN’s pricing approach.  As part of the request, the Minister instructed NBN to put in place interim pricing arrangements from 1 December 2022 when current industry agreements expire, and to have a final pricing structure in operation by 1 July 2023. 
Aussie Broadband welcomes the Minister’s intervention, and looks forward to continuing working with NBN, the ACCC and other stakeholders to create a sustainable pricing structure that provides certainty to the industry and consumers, and removes volume-based charging like the CVC (Connectivity Virtual Circuit_).


----------



## InsvestoBoy (1 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and an Update today didn't assist, dropped 15% and took out any slight recovery.. .... basically from $6 to $3 in a couple of months.
> 
> Everything was up, up and away, beautiful numbers, growth hither and yon, and ....
> 
> ...




I'm an ABB customer, love them and would probably pay $10/mo extra over what I already pay just to retain their excellent quality of service and customer support. 

Easily the best brand in Australia if you ask me.

When they IPO'd, customers could get up to $10k allocation at $1/share. I missed out of entering their queue because of an urgent meeting, friend of mine who originally recommended them to me put his $10k and very happy even at $3/share


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2022)

back down, all the way


----------

